
How to implement a online store? - lallinuo
Which technologies, tools and programming languages would you use?<p>This seems to be quite common interview question and i would like to know how would HN people answer to this!
======
mtmail
With counter questions of course: number users, number of product, what
backoffice (whitelabel shipping?) already exists. I18n (languages, currencies,
shipping providers, payment providers). Level of customization and editorial
control needed etc etc.

------
davelnewton
I'd say if it comes up in an interview you should answer it how _you 'd_
answer it. That'll save a lot of time.

~~~
lallinuo
Sure, but this time i'm interested what would other people answer

